# Umtausch von Onlineinhalten



## Fatzke23 (17. September 2014)

Liebe Community

Ich habe mir gestern ein Spiel heruntergeladen, welches nicht richtig funktioniert und die in der Beschreibung gebotenen Inhalte zum Teil nicht existieren. 
Gibt es bei fundierten Gründen die Möglichkeit das Spiel umzutauschen? Bevor ich da Wind mache frage ich hier

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Veriquitas (17. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an wo und wie, du musst da mal nen bischen spezifischer antworten.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2014)

Wo hast du es gekauft? Steam, GoG, Uplay, Origin, oder in einem Keystore, wenn ja welcher Keystore?


----------



## Fatzke23 (17. September 2014)

Achja Entschuldigung
Also ich habe es online bei Steam gekauft. War im Angebot für knapp 18€ und dachte da kann man mal zuschlagen. 
Der Hersteller des Spiels ist nicht Steam aber Steam vertreibt es. Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter


----------



## Veriquitas (17. September 2014)

Man kann den Support anschreiben, kriegst dann bestimmt ne Gutschrift.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. September 2014)

Fatzke23 schrieb:


> Achja Entschuldigung
> Also ich habe es online bei Steam gekauft. War im Angebot für knapp 18€ und dachte da kann man mal zuschlagen.
> Der Hersteller des Spiels ist nicht Steam aber Steam vertreibt es. Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter


 
Da dürfte ehr wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg bestehen das du es zurückgeben kannst. Du kannst aber trotzdem mal versuchen dich an den Support von Steam zu wenden und ihnen dein Problem schildern, vor allem das wohl die beworbenen Inhalten und vor allem welche davon nicht vorhanden sind. Solltest du nicht grade ein early Access Game gekauft haben, da wäre es dann deine eigene Schuld geben Sie dir vieleicht eine Gutschrift in Form von Steamguthaben.


----------



## Fatzke23 (17. September 2014)

Okay vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten
Werde mich dann mal mit Steam in Verbindung setzen und da anfragen. Wenigstens eine Gutschrift wäre schon schön. 

Schreibe dann wenn was bei rumgekommen ist


----------



## Kinguin (17. September 2014)

Oder sie verlinken dich zum Support des Spielentwicklers/Publishers - das wäre unschön,die antworten wohl eher weniger

Versuch macht klug ^^


----------



## BenRo (17. September 2014)

Welches Spiel denn? Vielleicht hilft eine Warnung davor anderen auch weiter.


----------



## acidburn1811 (17. September 2014)

kann es sein das du die DLC´s meinst ? wenn das spiel älter ist mal auf ein anderes win unstelln ^^


----------



## Fatzke23 (17. September 2014)

Das Spiel ist von 2012...nicht lachen: Ich will Zug fahren Trainz 2012 heißt der Simulator. 
Der braucht lange zum laden aber das liegt an meinem Rechner. Neben vielen Grafikfehlern, fehlenden Inhalten und absolut Win95-like Benutzeroberfläche und Grafik stand 2002 fehlen auch Strecken und Länder die bei Steam angepriesen wurden. 

Ich habe mich jetzt beim Steamsupport angemeldet und denen mal eine Mail geschickt. Mal schauen was daraus wird


----------



## DKK007 (17. September 2014)

Welche Hardware verwendest du denn zum Spielen? Grafikfehler könnten auch von der GPU (bzw. veralteten Treibern) verursacht werden.


----------



## Fatzke23 (18. September 2014)

Ich habe einen 3500+ von AMD und zwei 6600GT GS GLH von Gainward. Die Technik ist knapp 10 Jahre alt aber mal abgesehen von der Performance habe ich nie Probleme gehabt Ich poche da ja auf PCGH dass ich gewinne


----------



## Pokerclock (18. September 2014)

Es gibt Möglichkeiten vom Kaufvertrag zurückzutreten. Hier mein Versuch es zu tun: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ie-steam-nutzungsbedingungen.html#post6754730

Ich empfehle ein Jura-Studium oder zumindest einen Bekannten, der ein solches absolviert hat.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (18. September 2014)

Der Steam-Support soll bei sowas eigentlich immer positiv reagieren und bei Fehlkäufen auch mal das Geld zurückgeben 
(Man sollte es natürlich nicht übertreiben )


----------



## Shona (18. September 2014)

Fatzke23 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 3500+ von AMD und zwei 6600GT GS GLH von Gainward. Die Technik ist knapp 10 Jahre alt aber mal abgesehen von der Performance habe ich nie Probleme gehabt Ich poche da ja auf PCGH dass ich gewinne


Mit der graka kommst nichtmal an die Mindestanforderungen ran.  Da brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn irgendwas ******** aussieht

Mindestanforderungen:
Operating system:*Windows XP SP3 / Vista / Windows 7*
Processor:*Pentium D 3.4GHz (or equiv)*
Memory:*1 GB RAM*
Hard disk space:*16 GB of hard drive space*
Video:*nVidia GeForce 7200/128MB or equivalent*
Sound:*DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card*
DirectX®:*DirectX 9.0c*

Dann hab ich mir mal die Beschreibung durchgelesen da steht nichts falsches und auch nicht das du die neuen Routen von Anfang an hast. 

Wenn du also nicht einmal. komplett alles freigeschaltet hast, wie willst du dann bitte wissen ob die wirklich nicht drin sind? 

@pokerclock
In meinen Augen sehe ich keinen grund warum Valve ihm irgendwas erstatten sollte. 

PC 10 Jahre alt, aber das Spiel erst 2.  alleine das gibt mir zu denken warum er es überhaupt gekauft hat....das war von vorne rein klar das es nicht richtig funktioniert


----------



## Fatzke23 (18. September 2014)

Also zum einen ist schon eine 6600 GT nicht schlechter als eine 7200. Zwei davon sind sicher noch besser. 
Zum anderen habe ich das System übertaktet sodass noch etwas mehr Leistung drin ist wie angegeben. Zudem bin ich nicht mit der Erwartung dran gegangen dass ich nur ein flüssiges Bild sehe. Jedoch werden andere viele Inhalte nicht geladen und es ist offensichtlich ein generelles Problem, was ich bei längerem lesen in anderen Foren gesehen habe. 
Was die anderen Maps angeht: Ich habe bei einer Erweiterung gelesen für Train 2013 oder 14 man müsste die Erweiterung "Ruhr-Sieg-Strecke" nicht kaufen, da sie bereits in der 2012er erhalten ist. Daraus habe ich geschlossen, dass ich die Strecke dann auch fahren kann

Sei es wie es sei Ich habe mal in den AGBs gelesen und da steht, dass es bei Steam-Fremden spielen schwierig ist da etwas umzutauschen. 

Dennoch: Ich habe heute Vormittag eine Mail bekommen mit dem entgegenkommen man würde den Titel aus meiner Bibliothek löschen und im Gegenzug bekomme ich eine Gutschrift auf das Steamkonto. 
Da das mit den Anforderungen knapp ist, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung von Steam


----------



## Shona (18. September 2014)

Fatzke23 schrieb:


> Was die anderen Maps angeht: Ich habe bei einer Erweiterung gelesen für Train 2013 oder 14 man müsste die Erweiterung "Ruhr-Sieg-Strecke" nicht kaufen, da sie bereits in der 2012er erhalten ist. Daraus habe ich geschlossen, dass ich die Strecke dann auch fahren kann


Du verwechselt da zwei Entwickler und Spiele 
Train Simulator 2012/2013/2014/2015 ist ein anderes Spiel als der Train*z* Simulator 2012

Damals als der Train Simulator rauskam, gab es jedes Jahr ein Update und zwar immer auf das neueste Spiel. Heisst wenn du TS2012 gekauft hattest, hast du das Update auf TS2013 kostenlos bekommen und auch das Update auf TS2014 war kostenlos. Demnächst kommt sogar das Update auf TS2015 weshalb man derzeit nicht auf die Store Seite zugreifen kann.

Wenn es dich aber interessiert es ist dieses Train Simulator 2014 - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games und dafür gibt es zusäztlich noch DLC's im Wert von über 1600€. Wie du aber an den Systemvorraussetzungen sehen kannst wird das bei dir ebenfalls nicht laufen 



Windows XP / Vista / Windows 7 / 8
Prozessor (CPU): 2,8 GHz Dual Core
Festplattenspeicher: 6 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB RAM
DirectX 9.0c kompatibel (DirectX Version 9.0 enthalten)
Grafikkarte: 512 MB mit Pixel Shader 3.0 (nur AGB PCIe)
Internetverbindung  und Benutzerkonto bei Steam erforderlich. Um ein Benutzerkonto bei  Steam anzulegen, ist ein Mindestalter von 13 Jahren erforderlich.




Fatzke23 schrieb:


> finde ich das völlig in Ordnung von Steam


Valve  Nur die Plattform heisst Steam, das Unternehmen dahinter ist Valve^^


----------



## Fatzke23 (18. September 2014)

Okay vielen Dank für die ausführliche Aufklärung. Es ist tatsächlich so wie du gesagt hast
Nun da muss ich mir selbst an die eigene Nase fassen aber dennoch ist es nett von Valve, dass sie mir da entgegen gekommen bin. 

Das TS2012 was ich eigentlich kaufen wollte läuft leider wirklich nicht bei mir Tja da heißt es abwarten und vielleicht gewinnen oder warten bis die Unizeit vorbei ist

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft



Fatzke23 schrieb:


> Okay vielen Dank für die ausführliche Aufklärung. Es ist tatsächlich so wie du gesagt hast Nun da muss ich mir selbst an die eigene Nase fassen aber dennoch ist es nett von Valve, dass sie mir da entgegen gekommen bin.  Das TS2012 was ich eigentlich kaufen wollte läuft leider wirklich nicht bei mir Tja da heißt es abwarten und vielleicht gewinnen oder warten bis die Unizeit vorbei ist  Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Auskunft



Entgegen gekommen sind meine ich natürlich


----------



## Fatzke23 (25. September 2014)

Update: Gestern ist mir der Betrag auf den Cent genau überwiesen worden. Das Spiel würde im Gegenzug von der Bibliothek entfernt - deinstalliert habe ich es bereits einige Tage zuvor

Grüßle


----------

